# Ollech & Wajs.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Spotted this on the bay. €4.999. :sign_what: Be most interesting to see if it sells. A bit more than what I sold mine for a few years ago.










Translated description:Orange Computer - by Ollech & Wajs Moon Orbiter (Moon Space) Men's wristwatch It's very different so 24 hours clock! the minute hand quite normal but the hourly hands very different rarely RaRe! Caliber 17 jewels FF GU 72 Men's wristwatch you can measure what with the turntable, possibly moon, space flight or even airplane? Bracelet by Tropic! 20 mm Diameter 4 cm approx. Without crown! Clock is running perfectly! To clock 1969 OLLECH & WAJS Swiss Moon Orbiter Vintage Sliderule Watch 17j 24h FHF Cal 72. "A fantastic GU - watch from Ollech & Wajs [Swiss]. This "Moon Orbiter" is in an overall exquisite condition both visually and mechanically, with the rare 24h FHF Cal. 72 really stealing the show! As you can see from the purchase receipt, this imposing watch NOS


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Imagine that someone asks you what watch you're wearing and you say "Ollech and Wajs" (what kind of freaking name is this anyway?) and their face is that of confusion and disgust/ridicule.

Then, the next guy is asked the same question and he says "Oh I'm wearing my trusty little Casio" and everyone is "Woah! That's so cool!".

Conclusion: say no to "weird" sounding brands and go for an Omega like everyone else... :tongue:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Not weird. Class. :laughing2dw: Worn by "Professionals"

Wristwatches















In the first season, Lewis and Martin wore what appears to be an Ollech & Wajs Caribbean 1000, a highly desirable military watch in the 70s (and much sought after by collectors today!) It was capable of hitting depths of 1000m (in comparison the Rolex Submariner of the time could only manage 200m) and had a unique feature that allowed the owner to easily replace the glass should it suffer damage in "battle". The model seen here features a different bracelet to the stainless steel one worn by both actors.

:laughing2dw:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I still love seeing teh little owl icon on my M5. Wish my M4 did (it's branded for West Coast Time, which is more a mouthful than "O&W").


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> I still love seeing teh little owl icon on my M5. Wish my M4 did (it's branded for West Coast Time, which is more a mouthful than "O&W").


 I bought a good few when no one seemed to want them. I kept four , and sold the rest a few years back, all unworn. I wished I had kept an Early Bird.


----------

